# I have a problem with my back end.



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

The pictures explain all.



















My question, touch up job or full bumper re spray??

Cry face!

I'm not overly concerned as its not on one major body work.

Thanks

Si.


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Respray, think it too big an area to touch up ?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Whaaaaaa! I'm a little confused as to why its happened if I'm honest.

Can't be audi work surely?

Anyone any knowledge o Audi paint warranty?

The car is to turn 10 years old very soon.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

£200 to £300 at a good bodyshop for the bumper. It shouldn't affect the warranty as the bumper's plastic, so even if they detect the respray in the future they can't sensibly argue you've invalidated the warranty should you need it at a later date.

However, should you need it at a later date they will argue you've invalidated the warranty and they won't be the least bit flexible unless you have a file full of Audi receipts to prove loyal customer etc (in which case you'll have spent well over £300 to have it).


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gone Ape said:


> £200 to £300 at a good bodyshop for the bumper. It shouldn't affect the warranty as the bumper's plastic, so even if they detect the respray in the future they can't sensibly argue you've invalidated the warranty should you need it at a later date.
> 
> However, should you need it at a later date they will argue you've invalidated the warranty and they won't be the least bit flexible unless you have a file full of Audi receipts to prove loyal customer etc (in which case you'll have spent well over £300 to have it).


2 to 3 ton? For that really?? Ouch!

Mate my question re warranty wasn't angled as to weather I would be voiding it. It was in fact angled towards... Where do I stand on getting the work done on warranty.. Iv Owned cars over 10 years old before and have never experience this. I'm worried that in going to see more of it :,(


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

This also urinated me off.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you have the car from New ? Looks like the bumper has been resprayed in the past, and not particularly well if I'm honest. That's definitely not OE paintwork.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a relief. As I would hate for it to happen else where.

This would add up mate as.. One of my rear lights has a very small crack in it. I have always wondered If she had been done from behind before I got my mitts on her. Something I have wonders a few times actually... But that's another topic.

Lol.

I have only had it since November mate.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

simno44 said:


> This is a relief. As I would hate for it to happen else where.
> 
> This would add up mate as.. One of my rear lights has a very small crack in it. I have always wondered If she had been done from behind before I got my mitts on her. Something I have wonders a few times actually... But that's another topic.
> 
> ...


Yeah, definitely had paint.. £250 is about the norm for a good bumper respray. If you have any other paintwork done at the same time it tends to get a bit cheaper. Had front bumper, both wings, bonnet and back bumper repainted and a full body remop donde for £850 cash on my 3 series just over a year ago.. good value I thought. So, ask for a cash price. Might get a better price


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love my car.

I'm
Prepared to spend to have it perfect.

Unfortunately. At the moment I simply can't afford it. I am
Looking at a promotion soon and that would be a nice treat to myself.

In the mean time
Can anyone advise me as to what I could do to prevent this flaking any more??


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

simno44 said:


> I love my car.
> 
> I'm
> Prepared to spend to have it perfect.
> ...


Well its not going to get any better I'm afraid, just be a little sympathetic when you clean it. By that I mean don't jet wash or power hose that area. 
One saving grace is that its on the plastic so there won't be corrosion problems to worry about till its sorted out


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah that's why I'm not getting my knickers in a twist about it. I was at a hand car wash today as had limited time and meed the car looking bosh for tomorow.

I dare say that's what's set it on its way.

My own fault really.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your troubles fella. Hope you get it sorted. Looks to me like the lacquer has lifted on the arch section of the rear bumper. I have seen this a few times on mk1 TT's and even had it on a front arch on my car, although to a much lesser degree.

I solved my issue by painting the wing but it really didn't need to be that drastic. They can go in that area cause its a high wear section and any small chip has the potential to lift or get water ingress. You can call a smart repair company and they will likely sand the lacquer back to solid stuff and take any blow in repairs back to the natural panel line on the bumper to hide the repair. Worth a call maybe. As for the worn edges on the number plate relief a simple touch up should be your cheapest option.

However if you really, really love your car then get her to a body shop and fork out anywhere between £150-250 for a full bumper respray


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember the days when I was young... That my dad would have claimed this on the insurance.

I say young.. I'm almost half way to 50..... Almost.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

That shouldn't cost £300 to blow in!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> That shouldn't cost £300 to blow in!


Blow in ? Do Share!!!

I have been inspecting my paint in other areas today. All is fine.... It's just the area that seems very week. Perhaps she has had a scrape against a post or something in the past.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

They would blend in the surrounding area what needs painting, not much but enough so the colour difference doesn't show.

£300 to do that small section is cobblers.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> That shouldn't cost £300 to blow in!


Exactly it should cost less than that for a full bumper respray even. Blow in is typically a smart repair and designed to blend into OEM finish. So not a full on respray of the bumper.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > That shouldn't cost £300 to blow in!
> ...


Christ this is good news. Would u still be talking body shop work? Or is it the sort of thing say a company like chips away could sort out??


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

simno44 said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > darylbenfield said:
> ...


I think it should be within chips away capabilities


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Depends on how good a finish you require/want. Might have been a smart repair that was done before and hasn't lasted to well.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd personally have this done at a bodyshop for a proper finish. But shouldn't be costing you £300. Costs me £150 for a bumper fully painted and that's a decent finish!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love you guys. I have one place in mind tomorrow that I'm going to try for a quote.

Proper body shop mind.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

simno44 said:


> I love you guys. I have one place in mind tomorrow that I'm going to try for a quote.
> 
> Proper body shop mind.


This sorta work is chips away bread and butter, they could do that no problem. Would be a decent finish and wouldn't take long as its a pretty simple blow in job. Finish wont be as durable as OEM paint but then most stuff isn't.

Have a phone round bodyshops and ask for quotes. The rear bumper on a TT is pretty simple and should cost anywhere from 150-250 at a bodyshop to sort with a full respray. Price varies on location usually. But I would be looking to pay around the £200 mark for a rear bumper. If its much more than that I would ask why


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep..a couple of hundred quid would get you a good bumper off respray job. Better than a blow in in my opinion as the colour match would be better and wouldn't need to blend the paint into you quarter panel to hide the slight mismatch.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I will guys thank you all very much for the advice. I shall also give chips away a an email with the damage and see what they have to say.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

In the meantime to stop it getting worse, get some clear lacquer and and cocktail stick and apply at the edge of the peeling lacquer. Take your time obviously. It seeps into the slight gap and seals it. Not ideal but should stop the peeling till you get it looked at.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> In the meantime to stop it getting worse, get some clear lacquer and and cocktail stick and apply at the edge of the peeling lacquer. Take your time obviously. It seeps into the slight gap and seals it. Not ideal but should stop the peeling till you get it looked at.


That's not a bad idea. 
Thank you kindly .


----------

